# WFB: Wood Elves Rumors NOW WITH PICTURES



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faeit212:



> *via Stickmonkey on Bols Lounge*
> Wood Elves have a massive update coming. And they will be fine in the current and next edition with it.
> I expect them late spring 2014.
> 
> ...


UPDATE: Pictures of the second week wave of models:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh hay, guys, and girls, welcome to the museum of best guesses, today, we'll be showcasing some of the work of the finest best guessing around...

No, seriously, this stuff is tantamount to wishlisting, or inferring from previous releases.

1; Still skirmishing army. Whoop-de-do, no other army has changed focus. Doesn't mean that the armies are actually any good at what they do; Ogre Bulls, for example, or Tomb King Phalanxes are poor choices compared.

2; Giant Treekin Unit; either it's Treeman, or Treekin, not sure what the Giant is doing, unless it's referring to new pieces, in which case it's becoming the "new cool" thing to suddenly allow Monstrous Infantry to come with multiple options, because Vampires and Tomb Kings CERTAINLY didn't come up with that idea.

3; Stag Monstrous Cavalry; insert obligatory Monstrous Cavalry here. Like that was a surprise guess, considering how useless it is at the moment.

4; Best archers in the game; that's not changed.

5; Abilities to affect unit structure, not got a scooby what that means, unless they are actually the ability to Disrupt when used in small numbers.

6; An old metal unit becoming plastic with a new codex, like that's new.

7; New wardancers/waywatchers; see above

8; Wardancers rules; two units doing the same thing? DOUBT IT.

9; new warhawk kits; well there's a surprise

10; spellsingers get a unique lore which does similar things to what it does currently? VERY insightful.

11; Wood Elves have benefits in woods; yay. NEver would've guessed that.

12; Tree Units can start hidden in wooden terrain. Just like now. Yay.

Don't get me wrong, I like that Wood Elves are getting updated. I just feel like Mystic Meg could've read that in the frown lines on my ballsack for all the "rumours" it provided.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have to agree with sad nut sacked friend Vaz, someone has really phoned that set of rumours in, thats not to say its wrong, all of those rumoured units are pretty much required for the army as it stands, but lack of resin characters and a plastic hero is shouting wishlist to me.

Though to be honest a new army book and litterally anything new for this army would be a step in the right direction, that would also only leave the poor Brets as the sad army with no love.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Have no interest in WE specifically, but it's nice to see GW APPARENTLY working on them. It gives me hope for Brets.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

> via Ilovethefluff on Warseer
> Hi Guys, new to the forum but a long time Wood Elves player.
> 
> The rumour is that the Wood Elves release is May 2014 and I have found some potential rules and releases translated from a Spanish forum, not sure about the accuracy but here goes:
> ...


same thing form Ajota from the Spanish Eye of Terror forums

but Ajota said (i thnik) that Wood Elves are in "april/may". 



> Ajota from the Spanish Eye of Terror forums
> Cosas que se oyen sobre silvanos, aunque debemos recordar que enanos sale antes, a principios de 2014:
> Translated as: "Things you hear on Silvan, but we must remember that Dwarves out before, in early 2014:"


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmm not too many surprises there, the usual 2 variations on a unit to justify putting out a dual unit kit in the hopes to sell more kits.

FUCKING AWESOME to see them getting some love though. Although Banshee's? I thought that were a VC unit? Could that be a translation snafu?

Skaw the Falconer is an already established character isn't he?


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

im happy Wood Elves are getting updated, not because I particularly want to play them, seeing as I play the worst army to get allies in Fantasy (dark Elves) but Ive always been more of a bow Person over crossbows, so i might end up making a squad or two of Dark Elf bowmen out of the new WE models when they come out.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Removed from sale. tree man wood elves. on the official website of GW. form warriors of chaos on facebook https://www.facebook.com/WarriorsOfChaos


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, Skaw the Falconer was a character the edition before this one.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> i have to agree with sad nut sacked friend Vaz, someone has really phoned that set of rumours in, thats not to say its wrong, all of those rumoured units are pretty much required for the army as it stands, but lack of resin characters and a plastic hero is shouting wishlist to me.
> 
> Though to be honest a new army book and litterally anything new for this army would be a step in the right direction, that would also only leave the poor Brets as the sad army with no love.


>> What qabout Beastmen, nobody ever mentions them anymore? And that makes me sad!!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Firewolf said:


> >> What about Beastmen, nobody ever mentions them anymore? And that makes me sad!!


beast what. jokes aside i think they bit of a bad army book (high points cost) and not many people play them. i quite like them as well but there has been anything on the rumor front as there other armies to redo cough wood elves,brets cough plus there the last book to come out form the last edition


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> A fair point Revilo, but it doesnae make me any happier. I think the army got potential, as long as they get a proper ambush rule, instead o the shite they have just now.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Beast men have had a new book and plastics quite recently compared to the wood elves and brettonians, granted they could use a tweak and some love too but not as much as the forgotten elves and men


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

All I want is a Waywatcher character with a Longbow that hits like a cannon ball.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Beastmen seem to be a lower priority than translating the mostly metal armies into fully plastic ones.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

> Form Warriors of Choas Facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/WarriorsOfChaos
> New Wood elves rumors
> May Release
> ...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Seeing as Brets haven't been updated either it's not a great start credabilitywise to those claims. I'd be surprised if Gladegaurd and Dryads got new kits seeing as they were "new" the last time the army book got updated. I could be wrong though, they redid pretty much everything when they rebooted Dark Eldar, maybe Woodelves are the same. Doubtful though. Wish they would hurry up about it, then again with the semi monopoly that the likes of WOW and LOTR's have on Woodelves it could be difficult for GW to make a unique enough product.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Natfka:



> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Wood Elves are out in May. They get only a two week release - armybook, magic cards and three plastic kits. It is not a total overhaul and their finecast kits - even the cavalry plastic-finecast-kits - stay valid. The only exception is the eternal guard. They are dropped completely. The models can be used as war dancers.
> 
> One of the new kits is special because it can be used for several different units. You can build either three hawk riders, which are one hawk and two surfers now, or three giant owl-like monsters called stonefeathers and six waywatchers. On top of that you can build a hero on hawk or on foot.
> ...


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

glad to hear more sources of wood elves coming out in may. i have waited a long for them to come out again.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Seriously? Nothing for Eternal Guard? Arguably some of the best minis ever produced, and they are now being left to rot?

Unless GW seriously ups its abilities to write rules, WE's big strengths; speed, fast cav, skirmishing, and BS shooting are all going to leave it to the den of mediocrity and 'casuals'; when i say casuals, i don't mean it i a bad way, more to label those groups that exclusively prohibit 'that cunt' who comes in with Dual Shrine Valkia Chosen Deathstars blah blah (sorry if that is out of date, not played with the new WoC list)


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

This looks cool 









But not much else on rumor front. If I see anything will let u lot know.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

your such a tease!
reminds me of this one









according to his blog this is the official artwork for the army book, 
http://www.daarken.com/gw.html

hes a legit GW freelancer and has done loads for FFG and warhammer online so i think its legit and as his blog indicates its already released which means wood elves must be next


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Someone around here needs to be a tease. I don't look girly enough to put a skirt on and flash my ankle, nor am I Scottish enough to do the same.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

It's happening https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=u9CObNRPFWw

Just when I spend 60 pounds at GW.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Pics and rules leaked
http://bailedemascarasnegras.blogspot.com.es/2014/04/nuevos-elfos-silvanos-y-reglas-de-la.html?m=1


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Interesting that they used Brets for the enemy, I know their lands border each other but out of all the races the Brets are the ones the WE get on with the best (well certain factions of them anyway), I would have thought the Beastmen would have been a better choice.

Right fucking love those two minis, I might be in the market for using that Treeman kit as the basis for a Demonhost and that Skaw mini is beautiful. I will not be fucking starting a WE army though, got enough other things to work on! I would give you some rep Bits but I have to spread it around first.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking great from my standpoint.


----------



## Konrad_von_Carstein (Nov 21, 2011)

looks good to me. Will the rules line up with the new edition coming soon?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

This has been such a long wait for the new book and I'm not disappointed. and I've Found pictures of all three elf armies before they came out.























































Found this on warseer 











> via a reader here on Faeit 212
> Don't have the wd with me but I got to look through it.
> Wood elf swords look to have fight in extra ranks and armour piercing now (the hero has one but the name is just asari sword)
> The wood elves have both high and dark magic. Didn't catch reference to athel Loren lore but it might be in there.
> ...


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Loving them re-styled treemen.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

All looking pretty cool so far. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

some magic cards 

not my phone 









i will edit this post if anything else come up


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Interesting that they used Brets for the enemy


I think those are Empire Halberdiers, not Brets.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Creon said:


> I think those are Empire Halberdiers, not Brets.


I think they're quite definitely Bretonnian Men-at-arms.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Creon said:


> I think those are Empire Halberdiers, not Brets.


In the picture at the top of the page yes, in the video above my post it's Brets.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

These look really cool. Still working on my Dwarfs though!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Bret Men-at-arms had far less of poofy sleeves and silly hat action going. The poofey sleeves and silly hat gang is definatly Empire Halberdiers. Men at Arms have saucer helms and robes.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Creon said:


> Bret Men-at-arms had far less of poofy sleeves and silly hat action going. The poofey sleeves and silly hat gang is definatly Empire Halberdiers. Men at Arms have saucer helms and robes.



In the picture at the top of the page yes it is Empire, I never said it wasn't. In this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9CObNRPFWw&app=desktop (which is what I was refering too) it is Bret's:













The first mini is a squire on horse back (no longer available from the GW webiste, another very odd thing seeing as it is being advertised another race) and the unit of men are Men at Arms: http://www.games-workshop.com/en-NZ/Bretonnian-Men-at-arms

I'm reading into this far too much but fuck it any talk about either Bretonnians or Wood Elves is good, could this maybe be a sign that relationship between WE's and Brets has soured? TBH probably not but it's an interesting move none the less.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Well this release might get me back into Fantasy, depending on how they treated the Wood Elves (and if they fixed the skirmisher issue that basically broke them) since they're on of the few races I get excited about wanting to build (the others are Beastmen and Skaven, but I don't think I could handle painting that many rats...yet).


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Zion said:


> Well this release might get me back into Fantasy, depending on how they treated the Wood Elves (and if they fixed the skirmisher issue that basically broke them) since they're on of the few races I get excited about wanting to build (the others are Beastmen and Skaven, but I don't think I could handle painting that many rats...yet).


Welcome to the woods?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

JAMOB said:


> Welcome to the woods?


Depends on the army book. Though if I do go into the woods today, I'm sure of a big surprise....

Also of painting a lot of brown leather.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been thinking for a while, totally unsupported by any ideas or rumors or leaks, that they might be planning the new box set to be Brets versus Wood Elves. Which would be kewl.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Creon said:


> I've been thinking for a while, totally unsupported by any ideas or rumors or leaks, that they might be planning the new box set to be Brets versus Wood Elves. Which would be kewl.


Cool, yes. A little bit odd, though, as in general those two get along quite swimmingly. Provided that the Bretonians don't actually enter the woods that is...


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Saw this on Facebook, so I thought I should share it:-


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

shiny!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wood elves are up 

Wait 

Now 
http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB...=12&sorting=phl&view=table&_requestid=6539801


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Those treemen are fucking ridiculous.

Araloth, however. Is ace.

Games Workshop can't do big models any more.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Those treemen are fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Araloth, however. Is ace.
> 
> Games Workshop can't do big models any more.


THOSE are the ridiculious ones? I beg to differ, they used to look like this:








And were made completely out of metal.

These new ones are fucking delicious and make me hope a Forest Spirit Army is finally viable.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eh. At least it looked like a tree animated by a forest spirit, as opposed to a giant caked in wooden armour.

The materials, I have no complaints with them changing. But good grief. They're so anthropomorphous it's stupid. If there was one "good" army to make a little weird, this was it. As it happens, it's now just like any old "Good Elves living in woods rather than cities".

I suppose after the Ninja elves of the Hobbit bringing them back into the limelight it was to be expected. Final nail in the coffin for fantasy, is this. I'll see how 9th edition rules go, but this is fucking gash.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not really seeing what's wrong with the treeman model, nor why it's any sort of nail in WFB's "coffin". It looks cool enough, and I'm really not sure how the sculpt hurts the game as a whole. I'm sure they wont have any problem finding people who are happy with it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Not really seeing what's wrong with the treeman model, nor why it's any sort of nail in WFB's "coffin". It looks cool enough, and I'm really not sure how the sculpt hurts the game as a whole. I'm sure they wont have any problem finding people who are happy with it.


Because everytime someone doesn't like the direction GW takes something apparently it's a slight against them and a nail in the coffin about the game.

And frankly, in my opinion, these Treemen look cooler than the Ent models do, and a lot more detailed and interesting.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> Because everytime someone doesn't like the direction GW takes something apparently it's a slight against them and a nail in the coffin about the game.
> 
> And frankly, in my opinion, these Treemen look cooler than the Ent models do, and a lot more detailed and interesting.



I agree completely, with both statements. But for the tree man, it looks very detailed, especially if you look at the photos on games workshops website. I think it's an incredibly advanced model and am very jealous of WE players now


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I meant personally.

Sorry folks, I don't give a rats ass about what you do with it. Thought it might have been obvious.

Regarding your comments "jealous for WE players right now" just about sums it up. As a WE player, I'm not happy, and it doesn't encourage you to buy the army.

THAT is the nail in fantasy's coffin.

But you know, sorry about loving the feel of the army that's got me in the game for the last god knows how many years, as opposed to anthropomorphic trees. 

Yh, animated trees, which look like trees, fancy that! Sorry! Ever so sorry guys, please forgive me. If you can find it in your heart to forgive someone before you go back to circle jerking over a model you'll never buy for an army you'll never play with.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Uh, wow....


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I normally give GW credit for doing things right and cactus for doing things wrong.

Here is my CACTUS award, why would you bring out the Shadowdancer out in Citidel Finecast, when you are in a process of eventually eliminating Citidel Finecast from your range, this is retroactive, not proactive, it makes no sense that you have specially order this figure rather than have available as a plastic figure on the shelf.

It is a shame.

And the GRAND CACTUS Award goes to the Wardancer Troupe 1 x Citidel Shadowdancer, and 5 x METAL yeah you read right Frakking METAL command troups and a further 5 x METAL Wardancer Troup. Also the cost of $99.00 Australian per Troupe puts these units out of the price range of the average gamer

I mean they had two years to plan these new figures and they bring them out in frakking Citidel Finecast and Metal, this the laziest effort on GW that i have ever seen and it has killed off completely the fact i was looking forward to build a Wood Elves.

I am sorry to that GW gave gone backwards and not forwards in this, the WOOD ELVES deserved better than this.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> I meant personally.
> 
> Sorry folks, I don't give a rats ass about what you do with it. Thought it might have been obvious.
> 
> ...


I've been wanting to play Wood Elves for a while and do a Forest Spirit army for that whole time. If the army is even half decent now I'll be buying at LEAST one of those models. Hell even if the rules don't make a Forest Spirit army viable I want the army to be good just so I can have a big angry tree moving across the board.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Like Zion I have waited for what seems like forever for the new book and army to come to out. I think the tree man looks really good and I think the thing I found is odd is the fact that the shadow dancers are metal and should be in resin.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I think the most disappointing thing about the Wardancers is that it just means we're not going to get any new ones. They're one of my favourite Wood Elf units and I was hoping to see a cool update.

The new Treemen are awesome though.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

with the wardancers is kind of the same with the dwarf players and not getting new troll slayers.

the wardancer troup, under the item listing on the gw website the shadowdancer is finecast and the rest the models are metal so maybe just lots spare stock to sell


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Meh the Treeman looks good for what I want to use it for: base for a possessed humanoid figure type deamon host. I gave up on GW producing minis that are "realistic" a long time ago. In terms of what looks most "tree" like I would go for the ent's from the LOTR range if they are still available, this new treeman does fit the "look" that they set up for their tree spirits with the Dryads though. It may not be every bodies cup of tea but realistically there are not that many other options out there although I did at one point see some awesome treemen made from brass wire over on warseer that a lot of GW fan boys hated because they weren't plastic crack. Looked the part though,


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry but this cant be another nail in GWs coffin, GWs coffin became 100% nails in 2012 and they had to start putting all future internet nails into various urns and tombs, prompting rumors they were actually getting out of the miniature game and going into the funeral business.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Sorry but this cant be another nail in GWs coffin, GWs coffin became 100% nails in 2012 and they had to start putting all future internet nails into various urns and tombs, prompting rumors they were actually getting out of the miniature game and going into the funeral business.


GW chopped it's own head off in 2010 and stored it in the freezer, it's still managing fairly well by me


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> GW chopped it's own head off in 2010 and stored it in the freezer, it's still managing fairly well by me


In 2007 GW lit itself on fire, was burnt to ashes, buried and then danced on it's own grave. Still looks pretty healthy regardless.


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

Have to admit im not a fan of the treeman kit but then when i played Wood Elves (before the last/current army book) i always played pure Wood Elves as never found living tree things an interesting concept anyway.

I really don't get the "game dying" nonsense because of a model certain people don't like the look of, it is laughable, luckily so many other companies make living tree models that you have plenty of alternatives.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

*WFB: Wood Elves Rumors*

GW seems to be doing fine to me. Higher quality books, higher quality plastics, a new website, where are the signs of a company that is regressing? Sales figures fluctuate for every business, it's how things go.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Never been an elf player, but I like the new treeman. Will definitely pick one up to use as a giant for my beastmen.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Sir Whittaker said:


> Never been an elf player, but I like the new treeman. Will definitely pick one up to use as a giant for my beastmen.


I'm not sure if I should be happy that you like the model, or really pissed that you're using it for beastmen...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

JAMOB said:


> I'm not sure if I should be happy that you like the model, or really pissed that you're using it for beastmen...


Wait until it's covered in chaos markings....


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Zion said:


> Wait until it's covered in chaos markings....


I guess we'll have to settle this treeman versus corrupted treeman...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

JAMOB said:


> I guess we'll have to settle this treeman versus corrupted treeman...


That'd be kind of awesome to watch I think.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

I like the treeman, I just really wanna get the book and see how viable a forest spirit army is as its one my fav aspects of wood elves.

ok one question in the current book( not new one) can dryads form up in ranks? only as as some the pictures in the new weekly white dwarf show them in ranks so this might be how they run now and not skirmished.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Apparently GW doesn't remember how easy it is for people to get access to flaming weapons in Fantasy since they left the Treekin as flammable. D:

Here's to hoping they get -something- to balance it out, like being REALLY cheap.

Oh wait. 45 ppm. Nevermind.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

but arnt tree kin a lot cheaper now than before


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

kickboxerdog said:


> but arnt tree kin a lot cheaper now than before


I don't have their current book so I can't really say, but 45 points still feels like a lot when flaming options are so dirt cheap.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

I like the all three treeman variants.

Its a good big model to grab attention.

It's not going to make or break Wood Elves in any way shape or form.

It will be the point costing, diversity and magic that make or break this new book (i.e. what is weakest in the current).

It's odd that they are shifting all the old metal etc, but for me, and my planned Bacchae themed army, I'll be kitbashing with DE HE and DEldar, so it's not a real concern. Everyone who wants standard dancers will have to suck it up unfortunately.

Gonna buy the book before I make any decisions. Looking great is important for modellers painters and collectors, but means naff all for gamers. Says the Beastmen player.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> I don't have their current book so I can't really say, but 45 points still feels like a lot when flaming options are so dirt cheap.


aww I just got hold a copy of the old book they lose 1 point of strength in there new form but are also about 20pts cheaper per model and the elder up grade will cost half off what the old book does.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

kickboxerdog said:


> aww I just got hold a copy of the old book they lose 1 point of strength in there new form but are also about 20pts cheaper per model and the elder up grade will cost half off what the old book does.


That's an improvement at least. I just hope they get to keep their Ward Saves vs Magic now too.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Zion said:


> That's an improvement at least. I just hope they get to keep their Ward Saves vs Magic now too.


They do, but it's now 6+  Oh well. I for one am ok with these treekin as an anvil, but I'm not sure if I will want to have anvils with the new book or if I just want tons of hammers. At least I only spend ~ $20 on my 8, so it's not a huge investment lost.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok so in the weekly white dwarf page 10 we have the fine cast shadow dancer but in the pic at bottom page I don't recognise the models on the rightside of the shadow dancer as we look at her any ideas as I really like them


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Dakka:


> Second week's releases:
> 
> Eternal Guard 31 €
> Sisters of the Thorn 29€
> ...





> From Alojolo on Warseer:
> 
> Sisters of the Thorn are mounted on Stags and are similar to Doomfire Warlocks for they are sorceresses themselves. There you go.
> Eternal Guard wield spears and shields.
> ...





Wolfen from La Taberna de Laurana said:


> - Sisters of the Thorn / Wild Riders: Plastic Box, dual kit, 5 miniatures. 29 euro. The Sisters are the Stag Riders, and the Wild Riders are Orion´s personal Guard, with long spears.
> - Eternal Guard / Wildwood Rangers: Plastic box, dual infantry kit, 10 miniatures. 31 Euro. Has a Command Set: Champion, Musician and Standard Bearer
> - Guardians of The Deepwood: Army Box, 3 Treemen and 36 Dryads. 190 euro. Treemen can be armed as Ancient and even one Durthu. Only until stocks last.





anonymous source on Faeit 212 said:


> from the next White Dwarf:
> Wood Elves Eternal Guard/Wildwood Rangers $39
> Wood Elves Sisters of the Thorn / Wild Riders: $44
> Wood Elves Guardians of the Deepwood $230
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Oh look, PICTURES:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I was just about to post these. Anyway I love the new figures mainly the brown ones but don't like the way the stag units are painted.#


edit:


> via MasterSplinter
> translated from German
> He says that he has seen the book. Woodelves get both prowess rules as long they are inside of a wood... asf also.
> Attribute of high magic gives one additional wound to the caster or unit he is in.
> ...





> via herohammer
> some stuff from the German thread I haven't seen here.
> 
> The magic item list (no idea what has changed on some of the items the German guy didn't post it)
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

For an army that was rumoured to be getting squatted these new shinys make me happy those stags are amazeballs


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the Wild Riders mini's although the paint job isn't what I would personally do. The other version I don't really care for although I can imagine High Elf players who want to build a force around the Sister of Avelon will be rubbing their hands with glee. The paint job of those stags makes my eyes bleed as well, looks like my little pony ejaculated over them.

Like the Eternal Guard but hate the helmets, why the hell do GW continue to give their Elves tiara's? If I was making Eternal Guard I would used those hooded heads from the most unranger/woodsmen like mini's I've seen, look more like Monks to me. Not necessarily bad minis and while I don't know their fluff yet the name doesn't really fit the way they look. That said I love the weapon's the Champion has but you know they are axes...


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

now... I want to start a woodelf army again, instead of my original idea of a dwarf army.. well that is, whenever I get a job.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

now I just wanna see some uk prices lol I like the sound of the guardians of the deep box


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I really am loving all of this, though that special section is looking a bit cramped. I'm definitely going to need to spend a lot of time with this book before I let myself by anything (other than some of those rangers/EG perhaps).


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Some rules are up for the Rangers and the Sisters. There are a few other pictures over on Asrai as well.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Not sure how accurate these are, but they come from someone I know who often gets info quickly:



> Ok new book had been "leaked" on twitter....highlights include:
> +1 to cast when in a wood!
> Whole army has forest strider and can fight/shoot in 3 ranks when in a forest!
> No more free wood, but you can buy an acorn for 100 points that gives you 1+D3 woods that MUST be the Citadel woods!
> ...


Take with salt until real pics/actual books appear


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The WE squatting rumors were never strong with the Force. These look, well, quite interesting.


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

I like the infantry, undecided on the stag riders, as i have been calling for them since the last army book but i just don't love them like i thought i would.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, this is what I'm talking about. The treemen were nice but I'm really an infantry guy. Loving the new Eternal Guard. Kinda makes me wanna do Wood Elves but I still need to do High Elves first, unless I can mix the models.....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Those Saerath Glade Guard are fucking amazing, the paint job as well is kinda cool by the standards of the rest of the models that have been made recently. Wild Riders too. Not too sure on the aesthetics of the great axe guys, they're extremely static. 

I need to see some better paint jobs on the sisters of the thorn.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I really love the Stags...they did some great work to make them look and feel like deer in mid motion. It would be nice if they redid some of their horses with similar dynamic and realistic looks.

This is looking like a good release and the bits of rules we have seen look like it will make WE a competitive army again with a number of different builds and styles.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Very very cool. The new Eternal guard are fucking fantastic


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Why are the sisters of the thorn riding pokemon? Yet another example of games workshop paint schemes putting people off perfectly acceptable models.
Apart from this minor gripe I'm quite pleased with the WE release.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

The new fantasy models just keep getting better. Never been a wood elf fan (mostly because I'm a beastman player) but these are beautiful. If the new dwarfs hadn't already convinced me to start another fantasy army I may have been tempted. Still probably going to get a treeman though, gots me thinking how to chaos him up...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looks like the next batch of stuff is going on pre-order (when I got the email at the time of posting it wasn't on the US site yet).

And the other stuff from the email:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

It's on the uk website now, anyone know if there getting anything Else like a battalion.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The large boxes tend to come out a month or so after the initial release.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> It's on the uk website now, anyone know if there getting anything Else like a battalion.


There seems to be a Dryad and Treemen army box which comes with a bit of a saving.

I'm impressed by this release overall - liking pretty much all of the new stuff


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

there is a large batallion box available includes: 1 Araloth, 2 boxes of Treemen (which can also be assembled as the Treeman Ancient and Durthu), 1 Spellweaver, 6 boxes of Eternal Guard (can also be assembled as Wildwood Rangers), 2 boxes of Glade Guard, 1 metal Wood Elf Wardancer Troupe Command of 5 miniatures, 1 box of 5 metal Wood Elf Wardancers and 4 boxes of Sisters of the Thorn (that can also be assembled as Wild Riders).

Source: Warhammer Website

Needless to say im /Excite as WE was my first warhammer army i picked up when i started playing with my friend whos been into it for years.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

review of the book i found
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z65fsEWFMs
by the way ethereal guard are a points amount, and if we tell you, GW will break into your mommy's house wearing a Goofy costume, screaming "No, not the chickens!" whilst breaking stuff with a baseball bat.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> a points amount


5.5 slaves :victory:


----------

